# I upgraded to windows 7



## djlandkpl

You probably need to update the drivers. You should be able to get them from the manufacturer's website.


----------



## Missouri Bound

Open up the side and pull the power to the DVD rom then turn on the computer. Plug it back in after it boots up...Windows 7 is SUPPOSED to look for drivers when new equipment is installed.:yes:


----------



## bbo

Missouri Bound said:


> Open up the side and pull the power to the DVD rom then turn on the computer. Plug it back in after it boots up...Windows 7 is SUPPOSED to look for drivers when new equipment is installed.:yes:


since he already upgraded, the drivers are already there, pulling it out and popping it back in wont change the drivers.

I'd remove the drivers for the devices not working ( click the cute little windows circle, type device manager in the "search windows and program files" and tap the enter key.

in device manager, you can click DVD/CD rom drives plus sign and delete the dvd drivers, same for the sound card.

reboot.

note your devices may not be supported with windows 7 drivers, you can try the manufacturer web site if the above does not work.


----------



## snowman21385

I looked on the web and no more updates for sound card but I don't have $ to get xp or vista back on it I know it's a down grade but when my comp crashed I put windows 7 on it and clean wipe


----------



## md2lgyk

Did you first run Microsoft's Windows Upgrade Advisor to see if your computer was suitable for upgrading to Windows 7? Even if it is, the program would've told you any issues you might have or special steps you might need to take. 

I upgraded my Dell laptop from XP to 7 a few weeks ago. Like you, I had a couple of potential driver issues. Since the model I have is a few years old and not in production any more, Dell has no Win 7 drivers for it. Fortunately, the Vista drivers on the upgrade disc were "close enough."


----------



## Bob...

1st thing I'd try:

1) Open Control Panel
2) Click on Device Manager
3) Scroll down to Sound, Video and Game Controllers
4) Right click on the listed sound device (probably listed as i.e., Creative SB X-Fi)
5) Choose "Update driver software" from resulting pop up menu.

Do the same thing for the DVD drive. Note: The DVD drive issue may be due to the drive being on a different motherboard controller. In this case, use the same steps for the controller. If not available, you may need to use the MB manufacturer's drivers.

Any device with a yellow triangle has a driver issue.


----------



## DannyT

for a lot of devices the windows vista drivers will work. all you can do is try them if they are available. if they don't it what they call planned obsolescence.


----------



## TheBobmanNH

snowman21385 said:


> I looked on the web and no more updates for sound card but I don't have $ to get xp or vista back on it I know it's a down grade but when my comp crashed I put windows 7 on it and clean wipe


As others have already told you it's entirely possible that your old devices are not compatible with Windows 7 (basically no one wrote drivers for them).

If doing the things recommended above don't work, try Googling the model number of your device and "Windows 7" to see if anyone has found a workaround (sometimes there is a compatible driver for a newer device, etc).

Otherwise you might have to spend a few dollars on a new drive and audio card (neither of which are expensive, especially if you just hit ebay).


----------



## chris_b

You mentioned you are tight on money, but this might be within your budget. You will probably be able to find a new generic audio card for under $10 delivered and a new DVD drive for under $20 delivered from places like Newegg and eBay. Both Win 7 compatible.


----------



## r0ckstarr

chris_b said:


> You mentioned you are tight on money, but this might be within your budget. You will probably be able to find a new generic audio card for under $10 delivered and a new DVD drive for under $20 delivered from places like Newegg and eBay. Both Win 7 compatible.


Yep, definately check Newegg. I got 2 Samsung DVD burners for $14.00 each.


----------



## Metro

Go with your control panel option first. If it's a simple upgrade/driver issue then that should do the trick. If not, then Newegg. It gets good reviews and is easy on the wallet.


----------



## ddawg16

Windows XP to Win7? How old is that computer? I have a feeling you wasted some money.

Because your computer crashed, is a poor reason to upgrade your computer.....maybe it crashed because you have hardware issues. Sort of like putting a new paint job on your car because it's running bad.

Not sure why $$ is an issue going back to XP....if you had it before, then you still own the license. If you lost the info....then, well....might explain why your having issues.

As a final note....this place is a great place for help...but there are better places to get computer help


----------



## chrisn

ddawg16 said:


> Windows XP to Win7? How old is that computer? I have a feeling you wasted some money.
> 
> Because your computer crashed, is a poor reason to upgrade your computer.....maybe it crashed because you have hardware issues. Sort of like putting a new paint job on your car because it's running bad.
> 
> Not sure why $$ is an issue going back to XP....if you had it before, then you still own the license. If you lost the info....then, well....might explain why your having issues.
> 
> As a final note....this place is a great place for help...but there are better places to get computer help


such as this
http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/comphelp/


----------



## bbo

chrisn said:


> such as this
> http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/comphelp/


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

first thread I clicked on was one asking "how to get my email and passwords.?"


----------



## Deja-vue

I would like to see some Specs of that computer first before I'd recommend buying any parts. Some of the new Sound cards aren't even compatible with older Motherboards.
The Machine, even with the Sound fixed, may not have enough Power to run Windows 7.
SoundBlaster Cards are known to cause problems with Win7.
If the Computer is a Dual CPU and has only a couple of Gigs of memory, I recommend investing in a new computer.
Have at least a Quad-CPU with 4-8 GB's of memory.
Too bad you have obviously already activated the Win 7 License, so there goes another $100.
With a little luck, you can use the same installation key again on the new machine, even if you have to call Microsoft.
Let us know.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Raoul Duke

*Some good info, but...*

As a professional Desktop engineer, some of you are making this way too hard for a newbie. I have to deal with new models every month and always worry about compatible drivers and different OS's. While many of us do the hard things easily, it is still very simple.

The correct answer is to look in the device manager. Click on the start button (lower left-hand corner), on the menu, right-click on Computer and choose Properties. In the upper left hand corner of the window that pops up, click on Device Manager. The simple part is, if the operating system sees the devices, the will show under the heading of "Other Devices" with a yellow "caution" triangle. If they do not show there, they are disconnected or malfunctioning. If you locate them under teir device type, there will be a message when you right-click on the device and go to properties telling you the device was unable to start.

While you could spend a lot of time tracking down the drivers (if the devces are physically there), I would suggest going to http://www.driveridentifier.com. Allow it to search your devices and see if it finds drivers for them. If it is successful, you will have to pay $20 to start a 1 year account that will let you search up to 15 computers. Once paid, you will get the report giving you the link to the exact driver you need. I have yet to have this fail and I run into many larger issues (trying to find 32-bit drivers for systems only ever intended to run 64-bit operating systems). You can of set the cost by sharing it with friends doing the same and charging them $5 to use your account.


----------



## TheBobmanNH

Raoul Duke said:


> As a professional Desktop engineer, some of you are making this way too hard for a newbie. I have to deal with new models every month and always worry about compatible drivers and different OS's. While many of us do the hard things easily, it is still very simple.
> 
> The correct answer is to look in the device manager. Click on the start button (lower left-hand corner), on the menu, right-click on Computer and choose Properties. In the upper left hand corner of the window that pops up, click on Device Manager. The simple part is, if the operating system sees the devices, the will show under the heading of "Other Devices" with a yellow "caution" triangle. If they do not show there, they are disconnected or malfunctioning. If you locate them under teir device type, there will be a message when you right-click on the device and go to properties telling you the device was unable to start.
> 
> While you could spend a lot of time tracking down the drivers (if the devces are physically there), I would suggest going to http://www.driveridentifier.com. Allow it to search your devices and see if it finds drivers for them. If it is successful, you will have to pay $20 to start a 1 year account that will let you search up to 15 computers. Once paid, you will get the report giving you the link to the exact driver you need. I have yet to have this fail and I run into many larger issues (trying to find 32-bit drivers for systems only ever intended to run 64-bit operating systems). You can of set the cost by sharing it with friends doing the same and charging them $5 to use your account.


Wow, a first time post pointing us to a pay service? I'm sure that's legit.


----------



## Raoul Duke

TheBobmanNH said:


> Wow, a first time post pointing us to a pay service? I'm sure that's legit.


It is. It does cost, but it can save lot more than replacing devices without verifying. So often during upgrades, people assume that a failure is equip, when it rarely is. Trust me when I say it is highly under rated web site.


----------



## r0ckstarr

Raoul Duke said:


> I would suggest going to http://www.driveridentifier.com


3DP Chip does pretty much the same thing, for free.
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/3DP-Chip.shtml


----------

